# is it a marginatus?



## MrX (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi
My dealer have a second piranha species for me but i´m not sure what kind of serra it is?
He told me that it a marginatus is but i´m not sure.
Here are some pictures of the piranha to ident him
   
Sorry for all my identification postings but i would´nt buy a pig in a poke 
Thank you


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i dont know if frank could id from those photos but larger and clearer shots work better for ID


----------



## MrX (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi
That´s it.
I have no better pictures because the dealer have send them to me per email and he´s so far away that he had to ship the piris to me if i would buy by him so i would be sure what i buy....


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

nvm the pics expanded when you clicked on them (it just took a bit before the actual pic came up)

its a marginatus im pretty sure

i was getting confused earlier cuz i was thinking maculatus instead and i knew it wasnt a mac


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Those second pictures are not easy to ID either...but looks like it could be S. brandtii....


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Grosse Gurke Posted Today, 02:43 PM
> Those second pictures are not easy to ID either...but looks like it could be *S. brandtii.... *


Agree.


----------

